# Sevcon gen4 + ME1302



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

I am struggling to tune Sevcon to work properly with the Motenergy ME1302 or more known as DLC-28 motor.

I have the DVT software, interface and dcf. file for 80V, my sistem voltage is 105V. Actually motor spins, but only hits around 2000RPM and starts to oscilate 

Best solution will be if I can get dcf. file from someone who uses same setup and it works correctly. Very optimistic wishes

I am going to tune it by myself, just do not know what to do nextI have changed almost all possible parameters, with no success. I spent 3 hours almost every day for last 2 months and I am starting to losing patience

Any advice?


----------



## sanfox (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello Tomaj! I will try to deside same task! What's new? What size of your sevcon controller?


----------



## stealthhack (Aug 18, 2011)

I think no one here tried Sevcon controllers, so no one can make a guide for Auto-tune, i also need help with my Sevcon gen 4 size 6+ AC24LS.


----------



## Luigi.vlc (Sep 4, 2020)

Do you solved it?


----------

